

Xkcd.com blacked out all comics - atmb4u
http://xkcd.com/177

======
mdc
This seems like preaching to the choir. How many people who read XKCD (or
BoingBoing for that matter) aren't already aware of and opposed to SOPA/PIPA?
I applaud the effort and a show of solidarity in the tech community is worth
something, but it would be much more effective if we could black out Hotmail
and a bunch of niche cat/knitting/scrapbooking forums.

